# Is this okay?



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So I have a 29 Gallon tank which will contain a sorority/community tank.

By the end it should hold. How does this look? 

5 Female Bettas
1 Male Molly
1 Clown Loche
3 Aenus Corydora
3 False Juli Corydora
1 Bamboo Shrimp
1 Glofish


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry, awful set up. Corys need at least 4 and at least 30 gallons to shoal properly. 1 Bamboo shrimp won't do you any good. Instead I recommend at least 5 Ghost Shrimp or Cherry Shrimp. They are great! Glofish are major fin nippers and that will cause problems and also need to be in a group of at least 6, at least 15 gallons. The male molly will probably get attacked and it is just awful. Mollys like to have buddies. 


So just get the bettas, a few shrimp, and the loach. You could ex-out the loach and get 2 or 3 african dwarf frogs, though.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm to be honest I've done my reserch. As well as a lot of what you say goes aganist what many of the more experienced people here have told me before. Cories should be of groups of 3+ and do not need 30 Gallons. They need around 20 in small groups. As well as even if its 30 I have 29, not that far off. 

I actually have the glofish from before and hes the only survivor of a group of seven after my mother listened to some LPS advice which killed off a bunch of my fish. 

Also in my opinon ADFs are yucky. As well as bettas usually eat cherry and ghost shrimp so I'd prefer not to get them. 

Your only point is on the molly, his two females died and well, I don't want to get rid of him and don't have enough space to get him more as well as they were gifts in the first place and as much as I love them I don't plan to get more. 

Although depending on if I swap my 29 for a 75 then I may consider getting him two or three females.

Lastly, your wording was very rude. I've seen you talk to others this way as well and find it very appalling.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If you do end up getting more mollies, I'd suggest going all one gender. The males usually only fight if there aren't enough females, but the females can get pregnant every month and have quite a few babies. They're usually pregnant when you get them from a store (Sister got one that was pregnant and now we have 20 fry after a die off period). A few male mollies can get along just fine. I've got 2 in a 5 gallon right now.

I've always heard that cory cats like to be in groups of 4 or up and that they'll only go with their species in that aspect. So maybe get 4 of each cory you're wanting or get a few more of 1 kind. I think 4 of each would be a bit cramped for the bottom though.

I would keep the glofish solitary or in a shoal of his own kind in a separate tank.

You could probably skip out on the shrimp all together since 1 won't be able to do too much. I don't know how big bamboo shrimp are or how expensive, but it might get eaten by a few betta girls if they decide to team up.

As far as the clown loach goes I have no idea. I think they like to be in groups, but I'm not sure. I just see them at the store and think they're pretty.

I think it's generally 2 gallons of water per inch of fish that's the stocking rule to go by. Don't quote me on that though since I've only ever stocked bettas and a few ghost shrimp.

Reading my text and it's like a block wall. :C Better sum it up cuz I had a hard time reading through it all.

My suggestion:
5 female bettas
8 Corydoras(at least 4 of each)
1-3 Clown Loach (Don't know they're preference for tank area or friends)
2 male mollies

Separate tank for Your glofish+ glofish buddies


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty close, Pataflafla. :3 You got it. NO GLOFISH STILL!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

@BettaMiah. I don't think you havve ever heard it but, you can catch more flies with honey then with vinegar. I have had my glofish with Bettas before and never had an issue with fin nipping. As well as I would have to take him back to the pet store which I would hate to do. Also as of now I'd ask you to stop posting in my thread because I would not like to fight with you and you are being just rude.

@Pataflafla

Well I'm not really usng the shrimp as a cleaner but more so as a cute little addition, he has some hidey places and my bettas before hand have never botherd him.

Just to let you know my tank currently holds

1 Bamboo Shrimp
1 Female Betta
1 Clown Loche
1 Molly
2 Aenus Cory
1 Juli cory
1 Glofish

So the add ons would be

4 more Female bettas
1 more Aenus Cory
2 more Juli cories

I will also consider 1 more male molly.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok then. Well, since you don't want to bring your glofish back to the petstore (understandably) I think they like groups of 6, and since you've never had issues that group might work out. I know they tend to be a little nippy, but maybe with 5 others he'll focus on his friends more than the bettas.

I would just worry about over stocking with the additions and 5 more glofish. Is a separate tank for him and some buddies an option?

And if you're not having issues with the shrimp, then I guess you've got the all green on that. Hopefully he'll be too creepy looking for your girls to bother. (My sorority recently went through the addition of 4 ghost shrimp and they're terrified of the shrimp.)

Another issue is the bettas being pigs and eating food they're not supposed to. That's always gonna be a problem, so I guess it's just gonna have to be comprehensive feeding schedule.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

@Pataflafla

A seprate tank now isn't an option. Untill January my only hope for before then is the fact my mom really wants seahorses which if it happens she will take my 29 Gallon BioCube I would then get a 75 gallon which I would split into a 55 Gallon with 6 3.3 gallons or 8 2.5 Gallons. 

As of now I have all female bettas on order and shipper here so they are a done deal. 

The only ones not account for/gotten yet are the cories.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, you could technically get it so there are 3 of each type and they should be relatively happy. You could keep your loche singular for now, the shrimp really isn't a problem, and your molly should be fine alone for now. Mollies like groups, but they do ok alone for a little while.

Maybe 4 glofish for now would work out.

So 
5 female bettas
6 cories
1 loche
1 shrimp
1 molly
3-4 glofish

Just as a for now until you're able to get your bigger tank and/or a separate one for the glofish.

I just know that mollies are huge poopers, but that's probably something you already know well about.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

@Pataflafla. Hmm I like that. I'll get one more Aenus Cory and two more false Juli and 3 more glofish.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Cories really do prefer at least 4 of the same species to make a proper small shoal. They don't actually need 30 gallons for the four as someone suggested but it's just generally better to keep them in groups of at least 4. Groups of 3 are not meeting their basic needs.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess I could try 

5 Female Bettas
4 False Julis
4 Aenus 
4 glofish
1 molly
1 clown loche
1 Bamboo Shrimp

My concern is isn't that over stocking?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Consider, then, upping filtration and planting it? Mind, you will need to cycle the tank (IDK if you said already?), and not all fish should or really could be added at once. I would start with the fish you have/want most and (of course), wait... let your cycle mature and then slowly stock harder and harder, taking care to watch for spikes and assess the tanks health frequently.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not really allowed any live plants other then marimo

I'll be adding a new female this week then next week adding the next three females.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh? Why not? (Just wondering)


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

My dad thinks that they're gross and well make my tank dirty and icky


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If they're dying then do. But if you keep up with the care and remove any dead portions before they start to rot, they'll actually clean your water a little bit.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Please don't get the clown loach they need groups and get 8 to 12 inches long her is a link to a site to care for them http://www.clownloachfish.com/


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I already have the clown loach. The guy said they stay small... >.<


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I already have the clown loach. The guy said they stay small... >.<


He lied. I have a group of six clowns that were 2" when I purchased them. They are three years old and now they measure in at 6" each. I don't think 6" is a small fish, lol. I'm told once they reach the 6" mark their growth slows quite a bit.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

No, they can reach 12 -15 inches. They absolutely don't stay small. And they need companions just like corys do, 4 to 5 others. You have to do your own research most of the time. The pet store guys don't always tell you what's right. They tell you what they need to in order to sell a fish. 6 ft tanks are recommended for them. I would see if you can return the loach when you get the other fish and maybe you can get credit? You'd save yourself some money that way.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

BettaMiah the cories would be okay in a 29 gallon tank. C. aeneus don't get larger than 3 inches and even thats a bit of an overestimate. C. julii don't grow more than 2.5 inches. Many websites say that you can keep a small school of either species in a 10 gallon tank (ie 4 fish). I have four C. aeneus in my ten gallon and they are all happy and healthy and prove it by spawning quite regularly. Eight in a 29 gallon should be fine provided they have enough swimming space on the bottom and the tank has enough filtration to keep the water healthy and oxygenated with the other fish.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

OP, please don't return any fish, but work towards giving everyone their needs the best you can. I know you have girls payed for, is there anyways your parents would let you get a second hand 10g for them? Then you could get better groups in your 29g! But if you can't, work with what you have and find a way to get a second tank for your girls. Craigslist and local tropical clubs is a good start. Like you, I was given three types of fish when I started tanks and had to improvise. My guys are doing pretty good with their set ups. Mind you I had to set up a 10g to remove my Glowlight Tetras since the main tank scared them, now I have a gentle dwarf gourami in there with them. Work with your parents on a second tank, it will help you tons.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

The second tank is not an option. The money isn't an issue. My parents jsut don't want anymore big tanks in my rooms and the only place they will let me put them in the basemeant which is under construction due to water damage. 

My parents also refuse to get anything second hand or used.

So the only thing i can do is keep them in small groups for now. 
I could have gotten a free 10 and a free 20L with stands on freecycle but my parents wouldn't let me.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Well your room will be done in January, upgrade or get another tank then!? I understand parents blocking the tank issue, my Mom would be the same way lol I have THREE danios that do well together in my 29g, every danio I bought they killed. I had to upgrade the 5g they came with to the 29g. Tis the life of fish, you gotta change things up to meet their needs. Hope you can find a good balance in your 29


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I should be getting a 75 Gallon in January.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

problem solved! Just divide the fin killers from the bettas in Jan, just watch them for now. Your 29g should be cycled by then, and you can use it to cycle the 75g in days. Awesome.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fin Killers? I've found if you have enough Glofish like bettas their isn't an issues with nipping and agression.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My danios, which are the same fish, are not fin nippers but they are territorial. They claim the top of the tank as theirs. They are the sharks of my tank. Higher numbers may slow down boredom but they are still aggressive. You can try it, but watching my own tanks I would never put color fins with mine. 

My phone has autocorrect, see my signature


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm, I plan to split the 75 gallon into a 55 gallon and either 6 3.3 gallons or 8 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You do realise that's not going to work? To do so you would need to make like 8 or 6 divided spots, which could end up being tall and really narrow. They are 48" long, 18" depth and 21" high. You take take out 36" for the 55g portion, it leaves you with 12" left to divide... 2" wide for each portion.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

>.< Bah your right. I was really only think of it gallon wise and not as sizing wise.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So if I wanted like a 45 gallon min on one size. how many 2.5 or 3.3 gallons could i get out of it?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I am unsure... 40g+ tanks are 36-48" long, the only difference is the front to back and height. Really makes no difference what you divide off, even if you divide in half that leaves 24" to divide, which would be 4" wide and 9g each. Also, the portions would be so tall it would be hard to properly secure a divider unless you make it a semi permenant thing. 

Basically all tanks over 40g are the same length side to side... Bit different height and depth. Sucks.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Not reading previous replies - but I can tell you clown loaches get HUUUGE so a 29 gallon isn't big enough for him. They also like to be with their own kind.


----------

